# George is back



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Some pics as now approaching 6 months


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Jayne
Good to see you. Alas no lovely photo of GG.


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I got all excited about GG pictures... and found no pictures! LOL


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

pics on now x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Jayne
> Good to see you. Alas no lovely photo of GG.


thankyou x


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

George really is 'Gorgeous George', his colouring is stunning. I love the second picture, sooo loving. :love-eyes:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Jayne
George looks great good to see you both back

Mick


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Awesome! His fur is lovely  He's so big!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Awesome! His fur is lovely  He's so big!


aw thanks he does look big on that photo he was 10.5kg at the vets last week


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> George really is 'Gorgeous George', his colouring is stunning. I love the second picture, sooo loving. :love-eyes:


thanks , he can be soooooo loving and loves laying with you , I am besotted by him lol


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

*waiting for a crisp!*

and some more


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He's huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Still Gorgeous


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> He's huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Still Gorgeous


lol strange , cos I thought he was a tad small, but he does look big in these pics


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy is 6.2 kg!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy is 6.2 kg!


omg he is big then lol


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

would love to see some recent pics of my fav girl poo 'Izzy'


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Good to see you back Jayne.  Love the recent pics. 

Karen xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back J&G..he is a big boy!! Betty is only 6.1kgs at 6.5 Months


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

many thanks to everyone xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

GG's coat has developed so much .. still got his apricot colouring ... he looks all boy too  lovely pics


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My George how you've grown!! Still looking gorgeous!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He has grown but is still gorgous.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Welcome back J&G..he is a big boy!! Betty is only 6.1kgs at 6.5 Months


Sorry Colin, I know you've answered this a dozen times, but what cross is Betty? 
She's very like Izzy I think, from the recent photos, and only a bit older. Izzy is a shade heavier at 6.2kg last week.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> GG's coat has developed so much .. still got his apricot colouring ... he looks all boy too  lovely pics


thanks Jojo


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> He has grown but is still gorgous.


thankyou Julie


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> My George how you've grown!! Still looking gorgeous!


thanks Donna


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

George has grown so bit!! ... and still as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

George has grown so big!! ... and still as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> George has grown so big!! ... and still as gorgeous as ever.


aaaaw thankyou x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

What a stunner! He is definitely one of my favourites! Such a big boy. He puts Nacho to shame. He is just 6.3kg at 6 and bit months.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> What a stunner! He is definitely one of my favourites! Such a big boy. He puts Nacho to shame. He is just 6.3kg at 6 and bit months.


thankyou, I really didnt realise he was big lol I thought he was little but then then our last dog was a golden retriever


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> What a stunner! He is definitely one of my favourites! Such a big boy. He puts Nacho to shame. He is just 6.3kg at 6 and bit months.


Is Nacho miniature poodle? He's about the same as Izzy - I love how dinky she is


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Is Nacho miniature poodle? He's about the same as Izzy - I love how dinky she is


Yep Nacho is a cross between an orange roan show cocker and a red miniature poodle. We got to see his daddy and he was about Nachos size now. 

I absolutely love his size too and don't think he will get much bigger - hopefully just fill out a bit - perfect lap cuddles!!


----------

